# Gesso to Deep Truth, and all thats in between.



## eighmii (Apr 14, 2007)

So, by request, I made a tutorial. Mostly because for some weird reason I woke up at 9 oclock this morning and I dont work until 2. And my boyfriend always sleeps til atleast 1. So I was bored. 

OKAY. This is basically the same look I do EVERY day, except I usually switch it up a bit with the color scheme. Like I'll do blue, purple, green, pink, etc.. But all in the same style. Just depends on what color I wear for the day.

WHAT YOU'LL NEED

MAC eyeshadows:

Pink Freeze or White Frost
Gesso (if you use Pink Freeze)
Elecktra
Tilt
Freshwater
Deep Truth
Carbon

MAC Pearl CCB

Your choice of black liquid and pencil liner.
Your choice of black and blue mascaras.

And your normal face stuff. This is bascially just an eye tutorial. You know what works for your face.

(ok.. now to go resize and reorder 53 pictures)
(ok.. i'm back.. AAH that was a pain)







start with a bare face. and make this face in the mirror. just so you appreciate the final product much more. 






hide the little monsters.






and lets powder our noses. (i don't normally use foundation. i know. i'm weird. but im still in high school, get out of school at 11, then work a day job AND a night job every day. and i dont have time to fix it and stuff when i sweat [yeah.. i live in south florida too])






lets groom our brows. i use Era e/s. but use whatevers best for you (duh)






action shot!






Take your Pearl CCB and apply it under your brows in the highlight area. I use my finger. I really dont even know what youre supposed to use with CCBs.. A lip brush? I'm dumb. and shouldnt be making a tutorial i know.. haha.






like so.






okay. its there. you just cant see it because my camera is a butthole.






now the fun part. take FRESHWATER and a cute little sponge tipped applicator (NO BRUSHES ALLOWED. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )






apply it in the MIDDLE of your eye. so you look like a weirdo.






now here is where you would normally use white frost. but i left mine at my moms house.. so pink freeze will work. (i do it all the time)






apply it in the inner corner of your lid. dont worry about blending yet.






we should be looking about like this. i know. it looks crazy. trust me itll get better. =]






now its DEEP TRUTHs turn.






apply it on the outside of your lid keeping the overall shape round.






it should look like this. (btw - i feel like kinda stupid and insane talking my way through this in my head)(just sayin...)






take TILT and apply it betweeeen pink freeze and freshwater






blahblahblah itll look like this (pretend you dont notice how dumb i look)






take GESSO and apply it overrrr PINK FREEZE. 






and it go a lil sumptin li-lili-like dis (runaway LOVE.....)






itll look like this. now i took ELECTRA and softened up the line between GESSO and TILT.. but i didnt take a picture. =[






go back over all colors to darken them up.
and itll look like this.






Okay you could Shroom here.. because most people wont have this. BUT I LOVE IT. Sonia Kashuk Golden. apply it in the highlight area. AND blend it in with the other colors to soften the harsh line.






now this next part is very important:






make sure in between eyes you clean your brush out ON YOUR BOYFRIENDS CARPET WHILE HES SLEEPING(it works the best)

(btw im like so terrified my computer is going to freeze or something while im doing this.)






it should look like this.






now with a tapered blending brush go back (AGAIN) over ALL the colors.. making sure to blend them all this time.






we should be here.






eyeliner time!






blahblahblah






i like to take CARBON and go over my liner to soften it.






take your mascara..






and do this.

and NOW WERE DONE!!! YAY!!!

pleasepleasepleaseplease post. or i will cry so much.


----------



## midgetfury74 (Apr 14, 2007)

HAHA, i love the commentary! the makeup rocks too!


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (Apr 14, 2007)

This is fantabulous! 

Hehe...me and sponge tipped applicators don't mix. 

I loved the carpet brush wiping :].​


----------



## myrifle (Apr 14, 2007)

cute tutorial!! haha i like sponge tips better than brushes, I always thought i was an outcast but i guess not!!!! w00t :] i love the way you do your eyeliner.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks for the tutorial, great look! Your last picture/link didn't work, I c wanted to see the finished eye.


----------



## breathless (Apr 15, 2007)

i love your tut! i expecially love  how your wiped your brush [which you said at the beginning no brushes allowed. lol.] on his carpet =]] good catch! 
you did a nice job and i think you should do more tuts.


----------



## makeupgal (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh my God, I laughed *so* hard at the "Make SURE you wipe your brush on your BOYFRIEND'S carpet!  This was a really good tut.  Hope to see more from you.


----------



## mandi (Apr 16, 2007)

Great tutorial... loved your commentary, especially the part about cleaning the brush on the carpet, ha ha


----------



## Chloe2277 (Apr 30, 2007)

Great tutorial and blues look nice on you!


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 30, 2007)

eighmii!!! great tut girl! i've been trying to steer clear of brushes all  of this time (thinking it will make me feel more like a makeup artist haha) only to find out the sponge tip apps do a better job to apply good bold color.. i might scratch the 239 brush off of my wishlist and run out and buy a box of disposable sponge tip apps instead!

kewlies...lolooll you rubbed your brush on your bf's carpet eww lol... i thought i was weird to rub the color out on my hand and arm LOOLLOL

please make more tuts!! this was fun!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 30, 2007)

way fun tutorial


----------



## eighmii (Apr 30, 2007)

ew thanks everybody. but i think i was like high or something when I posted this.. 

It looks so bad.. aaaahhhhhhh 

How did I not notice before?!? This is the first time I actually read through it.

Oh well. It is sorta funny.


----------



## FabWineTastings (Apr 30, 2007)

Great Tutorial!  I loved the commentary


----------



## hoemygosh (Apr 30, 2007)

haah, that was a fun tutorial. thanks !


----------



## mistella (Apr 30, 2007)

you're so funny! really great tutorial!!


----------



## r0xikat (May 5, 2007)

great tut, but use better lighting next time so it doesn't look so washed out.. and don't wipe your brushes on the floor. it might work, but who knows what minuscule creepy crawlies get on the brush and onto your face!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (May 5, 2007)

love it


----------



## xheylushx (May 5, 2007)

great tut, the boyfriend's carpet bit was priceless.


----------

